# Potatoes Florentine



## Raine (Feb 1, 2005)

Potatoes Florentine 







Ingredients: 

4 large Yukon Gold potatoes (about 2½ pounds) 
3 tablespoons butter 
1 small leek, thinly sliced (white and pale green part only) 
2 cups coarsely chopped fresh spinach, lightly packed 
¼ cup skim milk 
½ cup shredded Parmesan cheese 
¼ teaspoon salt 
Freshly ground pepper to taste 
3 tablespoons finely chopped roasted red bell peppers 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil 

Directions: Pierce the potatoes and microwave for 16 to 20 minutes or until tender when gently squeezed. Let cool slightly. 

Meanwhile, melt the butter in a medium skillet. Add the leek and cook until very soft, about 10 minutes, stirring frequently. Add the spinach and cook for a few minutes more until the spinach is cooked and any liquid has been absorbed. 

Preheat oven to 400 F. 

Cut the potatoes in half and scoop out the insides, leaving a ¼-inch rim of potatoes in the skins. Mash the potatoes with the milk until smooth, then stir in the leek, half the cheese, the salt and pepper. Lightly stir in the roasted peppers and basil. Place the potato skins onto a baking sheet and fill with the potato mixture; sprinkle with remaining cheese. Bake for 15 minutes. Makes 8 servings. 

PER SERVING: Cal 191 Fat 6 g (4 g sat) Fiber 3 g Chol 17 mg Sodium 228 mg Carb 28 g Protein 6 g


----------

